# Battery Dead/Bootloop



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, so earlier today, while running cm7, i decided to reboot. I held the power button, clicked reboot and it shut off. It then started to bootloop. I pulled the battery, tried again and all i could get to was the moto M and the bootloader screen. No big deal, i thought, ill just SBF. I proceeded to SBF and when it told me to manually power up my device.... the battery died. It was just my luck that i forgot my charger earlier, and then this happened. If i plug it into a charger it still sits on the M, and the only solution i can think of is to borrow/buy a battery, SBF properly, and i should be set.

Is there anything i can do to get around buying a new battery? Or is this the ONLY solution?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Go into Verizon & ask them to charge it. They'll look at you strange but who cares


----------



## dplowden88 (Jun 10, 2011)

Or you could get one of those Team Black Hat usb cables. It works the same as a regular cable but also powers the phone. Their $35 I think but it will get you out of situations like this lol. Good luck!


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Called up someone i knew with an X and they are gonna let me borrow their battery. The weird thing is, just before rebooting, i downloaded and installed the new market update.... That wouldnt have anything to do with it, would it?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm...doubtful. but it depends on how u installed it...or if u possibly got a corrupt file download. but again i doubt it


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

SBF'd with RSD Lite 4.8, it told me to manually boot up the phone, it started to bootloop, i unplugged and pulled the battery, and started to TRY to get into stock recovery - No success. I have held the home + power button for at least 2 or 3 minutes and it just sits at the M.... i tried SBF'ing again, same problem. Any suggestions? I might go to Verizon...................................


----------



## imjarhed (Jun 11, 2011)

If you have an extra USB cable you can McGiver it. PM me I have the site and have done it.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Isn't it Home+Power+Volume Down to get into stock recovery on Froyo?


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

SauRus...that's boot loader mode home+power is stock recovery... Or alternatively plug phone into wall pull battery and turn on for clockwork recovery


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah it never worked. Took it to verizon, the guy couldnt do anything with it either so they are shipping me another. Had to activate my old Eris hah. At least i still have CM7


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why carriers do not like root users. :/

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why carriers do not like root users. :/
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


Actually, it's not unheard of for Verizon to send a bill to a customer after determining the phone has been rooted and such, especially since it voids your warranty. There have been stories of them doing that popping up here and there. Personally, I think them sending a bill is acceptable since the warranty on the phone is voided. I agree with what you're saying as well. It reinforces carriers putting pressure on companies to keep locked bootloaders. If these types of returns occur with a locked bootloader, it's quite obvious what the results will be with an unlocked one. It's frustrating seeing a phone be returned to a carrier when it can be easily fixed by the customer after a little research.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Actually, it's not unheard of for Verizon to send a bill to a customer after determining the phone has been rooted and such, especially since it voids your warranty. There have been stories of them doing that popping up here and there. Personally, I think them sending a bill is acceptable since the warranty on the phone is voided. I agree with what you're saying as well. It reinforces carriers putting pressure on companies to keep locked bootloaders. If these types of returns occur with a locked bootloader, it's quite obvious what the results will be with an unlocked one. It's frustrating seeing a phone be returned to a carrier when it can be easily fixed by the customer after a little research.


The funny thing is, they gave me my X back............ I'm going to keep trying to get it running. And I'm not sure they will be able to tell if i voided my warranty, if they can't get it running, and then proceed to let me keep it.

I know how to handle my phone, don't try to insult my intelligence. I have researched quite a bit as well and haven't found anyone that has had a similar problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Flipfreak said:


> The funny thing is, they gave me my X back............ I'm going to keep trying to get it running. And I'm not sure they will be able to tell if i voided my warranty, if they can't get it running, and then proceed to let me keep it.
> 
> I know how to handle my phone, don't try to insult my intelligence. I have researched quite a bit as well and haven't found anyone that has had a similar problem.


Not trying to insult your intelligence man, but taking a phone to Verizon after messing it up doing something that voids its warranty in the first place isn't really ethical from a business (or customer) standpoint. With that said, to each their own. I'm not about to get into a debate about ethics on a phone message board.  The other poster and myself still view it as wrong though. Stuff like this makes it hard for manufacturers and carriers to even want to cater to the development community.

I'll contribute something helpful to you though. I'm 99.9% this will correct your phone and get you up and running. Follow the below steps to avoid even having to use RSD Lite to SBF your phone. It doesn't have to be running or anything.

1) Head over to http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html.

2) Click and download the file "1KDStaz0.9_2.3.340.iso (should be the first link in that thread).

3) Burn that ISO image as a disk (this will be your boot disk).

4) Reboot your computer and enter the boot menu on reboot (should be F12 or something similar as your computer starts to boot).

5) Boot from the disk you burned (takes 3-5 minutes for scripts to initialize).

6) Boot your phone into the bootloader menu (Power and up/down volume buttons at the same time) - You can always get to this menu.

7) Follow the on-screen instructions.

This method is awesome because it's completely automated and doesn't leave any room for user error. The boot disk also doesn't install anything on your computer. You can literally use the boot disk on any PC that you can reboot. I've found that using this method will get around any problems SBFing with RSD Lite. It has literally worked 100% of the time for me. Hope it works for you.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Flipfreak said:


> The funny thing is, they gave me my X back............ I'm going to keep trying to get it running. And I'm not sure they will be able to tell if i voided my warranty, if they can't get it running, and then proceed to let me keep it.
> 
> I know how to handle my phone, don't try to insult my intelligence. I have researched quite a bit as well and haven't found anyone that has had a similar problem.


Chances are they will not be able to tell anyway, as in RSD if it gets to the manually power up phone stage, the SBF is already complete, erasing any evidence of root. The final step of going back to the bootloader after SBF and booting up is to verify it is complete.

That said, it is a moral gray area regarding warrantying phones damaged by hacking. The consumer has some protections here since in order to deny the warranty, the manufacturer must be able to clearly show that the defect was related to misuse or modification. Most of this is covered under the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act. I am not going to go into detail here, but there are arguments for both sides.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly, i feel like recovery has been corrupted or something on the phone. Is there anyway to few the files on my phone while it is in the bootloader? I have tried swiftmazda's suggested method and RSD Lite and tried SBF'ing to froyo and gingerbread. I have tried to get into recovery at least 20 times. I have done it plenty of times before but it just isnt working anymore. Has anyone ever heard of this issue before?


----------

